# Weekly Competition 2017-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 R2 U' R U R F2 U'
*2. *R2 F2 R' F R2 U' F
*3. *R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U' F
*4. *U' F U' R2 F2 U' R
*5. *R2 U2 F' R' F2 U F R2 U2

*3x3x3
1. *D' F2 U B2 L2 D U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' B' R F D' U2 F2 L B U
*2. *B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F2 R D R2 D B U L2 F2 L'
*3. *L' B2 D' F2 R' B R2 L U' B U2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U
*4. *D2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' D' B2 R' B' F' L2 F2 L' F' U
*5. *B2 L2 D F' L F2 R2 U' R B R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U

*4x4x4
1. *Fw2 F2 D' R B' Uw R2 Uw' U2 Fw F' Rw2 R2 F' Rw R' D Uw2 Rw' Uw' Fw R D' B Fw U Rw Uw2 U2 Fw2 F D R' D' Uw2 F' Uw L2 R Uw
*2. *D' Rw R2 Fw2 F D Fw' R U' R' Uw2 U2 L Uw2 U2 F U B F' R2 B' Fw F' Rw' U' L2 U' Rw' R Fw2 U2 F' Uw' U2 B F D R' D' R2
*3. *R Fw2 U' L2 R U L R' Uw' Fw2 F' D' F' Uw2 L' R2 B Fw' F2 R' Uw' U' R Fw' L Uw F' R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F L B2 F' D' Fw' D' B' F'
*4. *Uw Fw' R2 F U2 Fw' Uw' F2 Uw2 U' F' D L2 R2 F' U' R2 F' Rw Uw F' D2 U L2 Fw' L2 B' U' F U R' B' Uw' L' Rw R B2 U' Fw' D2
*5. *B2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' Uw2 B' Fw2 F U Rw F' U2 R' D' Fw' R Uw2 U F2 Rw' B' L2 Uw' B' F D2 Fw F' Uw2 B Rw' B Fw L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 F

*5x5x5
1. *L Lw' Rw' R' Bw' F2 Lw' Dw U' Lw2 D' B2 Bw Rw' R2 B2 Lw' F Lw2 U2 F2 Lw2 Rw2 D Uw2 U2 Lw2 Dw Bw Fw' Rw' B' Dw' B' Lw2 B Fw2 F' R2 Bw Lw D Bw' D2 F Lw2 Fw' F R' D F L F' L2 D' Dw2 U2 Rw D' L2
*2. *U' R D Dw' F Uw' L2 Lw Rw' U Rw' D' Uw' L B Bw2 F' L Fw' R' D' U Bw Rw2 D' Dw' U B' Rw Uw Fw2 Uw R Fw2 U F' R B' Fw Dw' F2 Lw Rw B F' L2 U2 B L2 D Lw2 Bw' D' L' Dw B2 Dw' Uw Rw F'
*3. *L2 B' F' Uw Rw2 Bw' Uw2 U' L R2 Dw2 Lw' D' Dw2 U' Rw' U' Bw2 Dw Fw2 F2 L' Bw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 U2 F2 D' Dw' B2 U2 F L Fw2 U L Uw2 R Dw2 Uw F L Bw Fw F2 D Lw2 Dw2 U B2 Uw2 Bw L2 R B' F2 Dw' B Bw'
*4. *U' Bw' Rw D Dw2 U' Lw' U' Bw F2 U' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 Bw' L Fw D' U2 F Lw' Uw Lw' R B Dw Uw2 B' Uw2 U2 L2 B' Lw2 F2 L Rw R' Bw' F2 R' D' Lw' U' Bw2 U2 Rw Bw' L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw F L2 Lw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' L'
*5. *Fw2 D2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 B Lw2 Fw' Uw' B2 Dw F Uw B R B2 Fw' Rw B2 Dw B2 Bw' Dw' Bw' U Lw Uw2 U' B' Fw2 Lw Bw' Fw Dw' Fw2 L2 Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 L' Bw Lw2 Rw R2 Bw L Bw' R2 D' L Rw F2 Uw Lw2 U B2 Rw2

*6x6x6
1. *2R 2B2 3F 2U' B2 2B L' U' L B2 L2 2L 3R R2 2D' 2U2 U 2B2 3F' 2F2 R 3F D2 3F' 2U U' 3R2 2U 2L2 R2 D' 2R 2F L2 2F' 3R2 2R' 2B' 3F 3U2 3F' 2D 2F L2 R' 2B2 D2 U2 B2 F 3U2 B' R2 2F' F2 2D 3U B' 2B2 2F L' 2L R F2 2L B' L 3R D U
*2. *3R' D2 2B' R' U' B 2F D 2B 3F2 2L2 2R U' 2B' 2F2 2D 3U 2B' L R 2U' 2B2 F' 2L 3F' 2L' B2 3F' 2R2 2B R' 3F' D2 B 3U 2L' D 2U 2L2 2D 2U2 B' 2F 2D2 3U2 L' D2 R' 3F F2 D 3U' 2U2 L R2 D2 R2 3U2 2U 2F' L' 2D' U F' 2D2 2L 2R' B 2R2 3U
*3. *U2 2L U2 2B 2F' 3R2 2D' L' R' 2B' D 3R2 U B L' D 2U 2R 3F' F2 U2 L2 3R2 2B 2U2 2B 3R' 2D' 2U 2B' 3U 2U2 U' B' 2B' 3U' U2 L 2L2 B' 3U2 3R' D 2D 2R 3U' 3R 3F' 2R' B2 3U2 3F2 D' 3U' B' 3F F' 3R2 R 2F' 2U 2L U 2R 2U 2B 3F' F D2 3U2
*4. *2D' 3R' D2 3F' L' 2R U 2B2 2F' F' 3R2 F2 2L2 D2 2R2 3F F 2D' B 3F' R2 D' F2 2D F2 2L2 R' 2B2 R2 2D' 2L 2B' 2F F2 L 2D 2U' U2 L' B2 2F F' D 2F' L2 2L2 2R2 B 2F2 2D2 2U' F 2R2 D2 3R' F 2L' 2R2 R B 3U2 L' D2 2U2 3F2 2F2 F' 2D 2U R2
*5. *L 3U 2U2 B' 3R2 2B D' U L B 2F 3U' 2U' 2L B' 2B' 2R' R2 3U2 2L2 D R2 F' 2L2 3R' B 2F F2 R 2B 2D2 2U' 3R2 R' U' B' D' U F2 3U 2B2 2D2 3R' R2 U2 2R' U2 2B2 3F 2F 2L' 2D2 L2 2B 3F2 2F2 2D' R' F' L2 R 3U' B' 3F2 2F 2U 3R' 2D' 2U2 3R2

*7x7x7
1. *D2 3U2 3B 2U' 3B2 3F2 2F 3L U B 3R' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 L 3B2 L 3D 3U2 2U2 U 3B2 2R2 2F 3R2 2D' L' 2U' L2 2F' F' 2L' 3U2 2B2 2F2 2L2 3R D' 2D 2U2 3L 3R 2R' B' 2B2 3B' 3F' 2F2 2D' F 3R 2F' 3R' U 2R D' 3F 2L 2R2 R2 2U' L2 R 3U 3F D2 2R' 2D' F2 3R' D' 3U2 U2 L2 2L2 3R' R2 3D2 L 3R' 2R' 3D2 3B 2L2 3L' 2R' 2D B2 2B F2 L' F2 2L' 3U2 R' 3D2 2U' 3F' 3U
*2. *2U' 2R B2 2B 3L 2F2 F U B 3B' 2F F' 2R R2 F D 3L2 3F2 F2 2R' D R' B' 3B 3F' 2R' R' B F' R 2F' L' 3R 3F 3L2 B' 2U' B' 2L 3F 2L 2B' 3B F' D' 2B 2U' 2L 2B' R 3D2 R2 D 2R' 2D' 3D2 F' 2D B U' 2L2 3L 2B L 2L 3B2 3D 2F 3R 2R F 3U' U' F' D 2D' F2 2D' 2F' D 2B 3B2 3D' 2L2 R 3F2 2F U2 3B D' 3L' U' L2 3B2 F' 3R' D2 3F F 2R2
*3. *3R2 2D' 2L' 2R' 3B 2L2 B2 2F2 F 2D 3L2 3U' 2F 2L' D' 2U2 3R' 2D' 2B 3L2 D' 2U2 L 3F' 2R 2F2 D 3R' 2B2 2R2 B U' F2 3R2 3B2 3F' 2D B 3F 3D L2 D2 3L 3R' 3F2 3U 2B' 3U' 3L' B2 L B2 U' 3B 2U2 3B2 F2 3R2 U' R2 F' 3R' 3D' 2R2 B 3B' 3U2 2U 3B 2R' 2F' 2D2 3L 2B2 2L' 2D F 3D 2L 2B2 2U2 R' 3B R' F2 R2 D2 3U' B 2L2 U 2L' U 2L 2R R' 3B 2D2 2R U
*4. *D' 3U' L' 2L2 R2 U F2 3D 3F2 2U B' 2D2 2L 2R 2F' 3U 2U 2L2 2F' R' 3U 2F L 3L2 3R' R2 3B L2 2L2 3D2 B2 2U' U' 3B' 3D B2 3F' F' U2 3R' 3U2 2B2 3B' 2U' 2R' 2U2 2L' 2B' 3F' 2U R' 2D2 2B2 3L 3R 2R2 R' 2F U B 2U' 3B2 2R2 2F2 L' 3B' 3F' 2F' R' 3D 3L' R 3U' 2R2 B 2B2 F' 2L' 2R' 2B L2 3L 2R2 3B' F' 3D 3U 2U L 3R2 2U L 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R R2 2B2 2D R'
*5. *2D' 3L 3R2 2B2 2F2 2L 3R 3D' 2R' R B 3U2 F2 3D2 2B L' 3R 3B2 3F U' B2 F' 3L' B' L2 3L2 2F2 D2 3U' 3B 3R2 2R' 3B2 3L' R2 B 2F' 3L2 R 3U 2R' D2 2D' 3U' 3B D2 U' 3L 2B 3L2 3F' 3U2 2B' 2F' F D F R' 3D B2 2R 3U R2 2U2 3B2 2R 2U' 2L D2 2F2 2U U2 B2 F2 3U' F 2D R' 2U' 3L2 U2 L2 D' 3D' 3U' 2B2 2D2 B' U' 2R2 B L' 2D 2L' 2B 3B F' R F' 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' F U' R U' F2 R F U'
*2. *F2 U' F' R2 F R' U R' U
*3. *U F' U F' U F U2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' F2 D R' D' R' U2 D2 F' R' F L' U L' U' F D U' B R2 L' Fw Uw2
*2. *F2 U2 L' D2 U B2 U2 L F' L F' D B U2 R' D L2 R D B U' Fw Uw
*3. *F2 B' R D L B R F L2 F2 U2 R2 U L' U' B2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L Fw U2 L2 Rw D2 U L' F2 R' B2 Uw' U2 L' D2 B D' Rw Uw' F Uw2 Fw U L F R' D Uw U L B2 D2 Rw B' D' Uw Rw2 F2 L F'
*2. *Uw2 L D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' Rw D Uw' Rw' B2 R' Fw2 D2 Uw Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw B2 Rw B2 R' Uw2 U' Rw' F' D U' Fw' R2 B' F2 L2 B R2 B2
*3. *D2 Fw2 R' B' Fw' Uw' Rw Fw' Rw' B Fw2 F2 U' R' D L2 D2 Uw B2 L R' Uw U F' L U' Fw2 F2 U2 Fw Rw2 F' Rw' D' B Rw Uw' Rw F Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 B' Uw2 B' Bw' Fw2 U R' Dw' R2 B2 Rw' U2 B Bw' Lw2 B D' Uw' L Lw2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' B L D' L2 Lw D B2 Uw' Rw B2 Lw2 Rw Fw' R' B Rw2 D Fw L' D Dw2 Uw' U B' D2 Uw2 F Rw B Fw2 D' R' Dw2 Uw
*2. *Fw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Lw Fw Rw2 F2 D' Uw B' Bw U Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' U' Bw' D F2 Lw' U2 Bw Lw B2 Rw' D Uw' Bw Uw B' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' L R' Bw Uw L Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw' L R U2 Fw D2 Rw Dw2
*3. *Lw' R2 Bw2 U L2 Lw' Rw2 R U2 Lw2 Rw Uw' Bw2 Lw Bw2 Dw2 Bw' Dw Fw' D Lw2 Rw R F L' Rw R2 D' B' Uw' U' B2 U' F' Dw' Lw Fw F2 D2 Uw' U2 Lw D2 Dw2 Rw' B' Bw2 L2 Uw Bw Fw2 F2 L' Fw2 L Dw' Rw2 D' L F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B 2F2 2U' 2L D2 2D R2 3U2 3R2 2F2 3R 3U' B 2L2 U2 2L 2R2 3U2 B2 L' 2R' 3F2 2F' 2L' 2R D2 2U' 2L2 2F' 3R2 2F' L2 2L2 3R' R2 B 2B' F2 3R2 2U2 2B L2 D2 2D2 3U2 2U 3F2 2F' 3U2 F R2 B' 2D B2 2L' 2R2 3U F' 3R 3F L 3F U' 2F2 D' B F 2L D 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F2 2L' 2D' 3B2 2D' 3R 2F2 3R 2R R 2B' 3D 2R2 U2 L 2L' R2 U L2 3U' F2 D' 2R2 3U F' R2 2D2 B' F 3D' 2L' B2 2F2 3R2 3F' 3U F2 L' 2L 3L' 3R2 R2 3F 2D 3U' R2 B 3F2 3L2 3F 3U' 2B2 2D 3D2 3R2 3F2 2L 2D2 3F' L' 2L2 3R 2R R 3U' L2 B2 2R2 2B 2D' 3D2 3B' 3F2 L2 R2 3D' L' 2B' 3D2 L 2U' 2L2 3L2 3R2 2U' 3L2 3B' 2L D L2 2R' 3B 2F2 F L' 3B 3R2 D2 3D 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R B' R2 L' U2 L2 R B' F' R' B R' L' U' L2 U' R L2 D Fw Uw
*2. *D2 B' F' L F2 B' L2 D2 F B' R' B L2 B2 D F L2 D B2 Rw Uw
*3. *L2 F R B' R' U2 F D F U' F B2 D' B' D' L' U2 L2 F' Rw Uw2
*4. *L' D' B2 D F D' U L' D B2 R D' F L' F U' B2 R F2 R' U2 Fw
*5. *U L D2 F2 U' L' B2 R' U L2 D' B L2 R F L' B' F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *F L' U' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 U R F L2 B D2 B2 R Fw' Uw'
*7. *L' U' B R L2 U2 D' L2 D2 U L R D' F' B2 L F' U' L Fw Uw'
*8. *B L D' B R' F L2 D U' L2 R2 D2 U2 R B' D R D F2 R Fw Uw2
*9. *D2 B' R D U' F2 B' R2 B U' B' F L2 D2 L2 F' L R F Rw Uw2
*10. *F2 R U' D' B2 F' D2 R2 U F R U D' B' F U2 D B2 F2 L Fw
*11. *F R' L2 D' F R2 U2 D2 L F2 B' D L' R' U' F B L' U2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*12. *R L2 F' L2 R' F' U B' L U' L' D' R' D2 B2 F U' D L2 U' F2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *L2 B' L B R' L' U' R2 F2 L R F' B' R L2 F B U2 D F' R2 Fw Uw
*14. *L2 D F' R B L2 B L B2 L2 B' F2 D' U R' D2 F' B2 L B' L Fw Uw2
*15. *B L2 F U B D' L' B' U' F L B2 D B' U D' L2 F L F2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *R' D' L F L U2 F2 B' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U D B L' U' F B2 Rw2 Uw'
*17. *U2 D2 L' F B2 U' L' R2 B' U' R' D R B U D L U L Fw' Uw'
*18. *F2 D' L U2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U L' R2 D2 F B2 U' F R Fw Uw2
*19. *L2 B2 F' U2 D' L F R F' D' L R F R U' D2 R' B2 L D L Fw Uw2
*20. *R' F' R L2 U2 R' U' D2 B R2 B R2 B' D' U L' F B D2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *B2 L2 D2 U B' R2 F R L U' B D' R' L U R' B2 R2 D' L' Fw Uw'
*22. *R2 L' B2 F' U2 B2 D R B2 L' F2 U D B2 L U' R F2 B' U2 L Fw Uw2
*23. *R' L2 D' R2 F' D' B' L' F' B L R U2 L' B' U2 B U' L U' Fw' Uw2
*24. *L' D U' F L F2 L' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L D2 F D' L2 R' D F
*25. *F L' D F' U2 F D2 L F2 U2 L2 D U' L2 B' F' L' B' R U' L2 Fw Uw'
*26. *B L' F B2 L2 R2 B U' F' B' D L2 F2 D' U' R2 L2 U' L' U' D'
*27. *R' L2 U R' L D2 F2 L2 F U2 D2 F U B F R' F L R' U' B Rw2
*28. *B L U' L B L R2 U' D F2 U' F L' U D F L' D' R2 L2 U' Fw' Uw
*29. *D B' L B2 L2 F B D2 B2 D' U R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 L2 B2 F D U2 Rw2 Uw
*30. *F D U L' D2 B D F' U B2 U' R' L' B2 U' B2 F2 D' B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*31. *F2 L F2 B2 L' B2 F' L B D2 F' U B2 L B L2 U' R' B D' Fw'
*32. *U' L' U2 L2 B' D' U2 R2 U R' F L2 D' L2 B2 F' U2 F L' Fw Uw2
*33. *D2 U2 B' R2 U' F R' D B' D R B2 R' D2 F' R' F' L2 R U F' Rw2 Uw'
*34. *B2 U' B L' U2 L F' L' B' U D' R2 D U F2 B R2 B D' Fw' Uw
*35. *R2 B2 L2 F B2 L' B' U R2 U' F D' B' L U' D' L R2 F L Fw Uw
*36. *U D2 R' D2 U2 B' L U L2 D' L R2 U' D' F' L2 F2 B2 D' L' D2 Rw Uw'
*37. *R B2 U F B D U' B' U B2 L F' U R D U' L F' B' L Fw' Uw2
*38. *L2 F2 B2 U D2 B2 D2 L D2 B2 L F' L' R F' L R U2 F' L2 R2 Fw Uw2
*39. *D L' F2 U D2 F2 B2 U R D L' U2 R D F2 R U' L' U2 D B2 Rw Uw'
*40. *F2 U2 B2 U' D2 B2 L F2 B2 D' F2 L' B2 F U' L R B' D' L' D Fw Uw
*41. *B' U' L2 R F2 D2 B2 D B2 L U' D' L B F L' B2 U' B U' B Rw Uw
*42. *F' R' D' L2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U D B D' B' L B' Rw' Uw2
*43. *R2 L2 B2 L F2 R' D' L' B' D U2 F2 U2 B' U D' F2 U' R' F' B
*44. *R' D2 B2 R2 L U' R B2 U' R F U' L' U' R' D F' L2 B R' Fw' Uw2
*45. *L U2 L' U' R2 U R2 B D U F L F R U' L U' L' U' Rw'
*46. *B2 D2 L' F' U2 F' R U' D2 R D L2 F U L2 D L R' D' Rw Uw2
*47. *D' R2 L' B' R2 D' F D' U' B L F2 U' R' F R' B2 R B' L' U2 Fw Uw
*48. *D' R' F2 D2 F R' D2 L2 F2 B L' F D' F B' U L2 F D2 R F Uw2
*49. *B' L2 B U2 F U2 B2 U R U2 F B2 U2 F2 U2 R L2 B2 L2 D Fw
*50. *R' B' D' B D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' U F2 B' L2 U B2 D2 U L2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B U2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F L2 D' R2 B' R F U L B' D' R'
*2. *D B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B' L' B2 D' B F R2 F' R F'
*3. *B2 U D2 R D' R' U D2 F' U2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2
*4. *L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B U2 R2 U' F2 D' R' B'
*5. *U2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 U' L F' D R' B2 F D2 R' D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 R' F D2 U2 R B2 U2 R' D' L'
*2. *R L' F D L' U' F' L' D2 B' U2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R
*3. *B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L B L D L' R2 B2 R' U2
*4. *U' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' L2 B D R U' R'
*5. *R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' F' U' R2 D2 F2 R B' L R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 B' U2 L' D R2 F' B L B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2
*2. *F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B R' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2
*3. *D F U' R D2 L B2 U R2 F U F2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2
*4. *F2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 R U' L' D B D' R2 B' L' F'
*5. *R F2 R' F2 U2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L D R' D B U' L R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B U' R U2 F' L F2 L D' F'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U F' R' U R' U' F2
*3. *R2 D B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L' F' D B' L B2 R D' B2 L2
*4. *R' D Rw2 R2 B2 Fw F2 L R' B2 Fw R Fw Uw2 B' L' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw F R D' U' Rw' Uw2 U2 Fw L F D' B2 Fw' R' F' L Uw2 Rw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U F U' F U R2 U F U
*3. *F' R' B' U F D' B2 R' U L' F2 U' R2 U2 D B2 D R2 F2 B2 D2
*4. *L' Fw2 L D2 U L2 R Fw' Uw2 U' F' D2 U' L2 Rw R D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw Fw' L2 Rw Fw U L' D' F2 R2 B' Uw Rw' U L' Uw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 R2
*5. *B' F' L' B Uw2 U' Lw R2 D Uw' B Fw2 L' Lw' Uw' Rw' B' Uw2 F2 Uw' U Fw D2 B' Bw Rw' Bw' D2 Lw2 D Fw' D' Bw' D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw R2 D2 U' F' Dw2 B Uw L2 B' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Bw2 U Bw2 L Bw2 F2 U Fw' F' R'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 F2 U' F' R
*3. *R2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 B' R' D B2 D2 F D' R' D2 R
*4. *F2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 U F L Rw2 R Fw2 L' Rw2 F' L R' B F' Rw' U R2 F2 L Uw U Fw' F2 Uw' U L2 Fw Rw D Uw Rw U2 B Fw U
*5. *F L2 R B' F2 Rw2 Uw Fw Lw Rw Bw2 Fw2 L' B D2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' B' L Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw B R Dw B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw2 L2 Rw B' F D Uw U' F2 Rw2 B Fw2 Uw U2 B2 L Bw L Bw2 Lw' B2 Bw' D' Bw2 Rw' R2 D' L Lw2
*6. *2F' F U F' 3U' 2L' F2 U' 2B' 2L 2D2 2L' 3U2 2B D' L2 2R2 2B2 3U U 2B2 2U R2 2D2 2F' L' B 3R2 B 2U U 2L R2 2U' 3F2 2D2 2R D' R' D' 2D' L 2D U 3F D' 2F2 U2 R2 2U' 3F 2F R2 D F' L' 2R2 B' 2F2 2D' 2F2 2L' 2D' B' 2R2 D B 2B2 2U2 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R' U'
*3. *F L2 B2 R2 U2 D R2 U2 F U2 F2 R' F2 D2 R U2 R' U2 R F2
*4. *L B Fw2 Uw U2 B' F D2 B R' Uw2 Rw D2 Rw' B2 Fw F' D Uw U' Fw D2 Rw' B' U F' U' B2 Fw F' L' Rw' R' B' Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw' F D'
*5. *D Uw' R Bw2 R' Fw2 D L Rw R' Dw2 R' D' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw D Uw U2 Rw' Dw2 B' F' Lw' R D2 U2 Lw' Dw Bw' D Dw' Uw' F2 L Lw Rw Uw' Rw R F2 Uw' Fw' D2 Lw2 Uw' Fw' Uw Lw Uw L' Dw2 U' Bw Fw2 D'
*6. *B D' F2 3R2 F' 2L' 2B2 3F 3U2 R2 D2 2U2 2F 2D' 3U' 2B' 2F' D' 3F2 2L2 2D' 2B' 2F2 U' 2B L 2L' 2D2 3F2 2U 3R' D2 2U2 3F' F' R F2 2L 3F' 2D2 3R2 2D' 2U2 3R' 2F F R U' 2L2 2R 2U' 3F 2R2 B' U2 R' B' 2B' 2L2 2R' 2B2 U' 2F F' 3U2 U R2 2B' D' 2L'
*7. *3U2 B 2B U 3B 3L 2D2 2L' U 2R' 3U' B 2F 3L2 U' 3F L' F D' B 3F L 3R 2D' 3L2 D 2U 2F' 3U 2F 3R' 2D 3U 2B2 3F2 2F' 2U' 2L2 2B 3B' 2F' L 3L2 R' 2U' L' D L F' D' 2U2 B' 2U2 2F 2D2 2U' 3L 3F 2D 3L' 3F2 D2 2D 3D' 2L 3R2 D 2U 3R D2 3L D 2D 3D 2U' B 3D 3R2 R' 3B U L2 3B R 2F' F' 2D' 2R2 2D 2U2 2B' 3B' 2F' 2L R' 2D2 3F' D' 3F 3D'

*Clock
1. *UR4- DR2+ DL5+ UL4+ U4- R2- D3+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R3+ D4- L1- ALL1- UL
*2. *UR6+ DR0+ DL3+ UL0+ U3- R0+ D4- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R3- D5+ L3+ ALL5- UL
*3. *UR5+ DR5- DL4+ UL3- U5+ R6+ D3+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R4- D6+ L6+ ALL5- UL
*4. *UR5+ DR1- DL4- UL4- U1+ R3+ D2+ L3- ALL1- y2 U4- R1+ D4+ L5- ALL3-
*5. *UR3+ DR1+ DL4+ UL3+ U1- R4- D5- L5- ALL3- y2 U3+ R5+ D1+ L1+ ALL0+ UR

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L U L B' U L B' R' l' b' u
*2. *U' L B L' B L U L B' r
*3. *R L' B' L U' B L' R B' l' r'
*4. *B' R U' R B R' L l b'
*5. *L U B' L B' R' U L' B' l r b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -4)
*2. *(3, -4) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) / (2, 0) / (0, 5) /
*3. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 6) / (0, 3) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, 3)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R L B' U R' L' U' R' L' B' U'
*2. *R U' L U L' B' L' R L B' U'
*3. *L R U' R' B U' B' L' U' B' U'
*4. *L' B' R' B' R' L' B' U B' R' U'
*5. *L B' U' L B' U' L' R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' F' U F' U R' U2 F2 U'
*3. *D F2 R L U' F D R F' U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' B2
*4. *Uw2 L U' L' F2 D2 Uw2 L Rw R2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 U2 R Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw' B2 Fw U B' Fw2 Uw
*5. *Fw R U2 L2 Lw' Rw' R F2 Dw Uw' R D2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 L2 F Uw B2 Bw' Uw L' Rw2 B' Bw D2 Dw2 Uw2 L U' Lw2 Dw F2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' F2 U' Rw' D2 Uw Fw Lw2 Rw' Bw' R2 Bw' Lw2 B Dw2 F' D' F L2 B' Lw
*OH. *B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R' B U' F L' F D' B' D U
*Clock. *UR2+ DR4- DL4- UL2+ U2- R1- D3+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R2- D6+ L1- ALL1+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' L' R B R B U' r' u'
*Skewb. *L B R' L B' U' R L' B' R' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3)


----------



## arquillian (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2: (2.89), 2.75, 2.83, (1.19), 2.59 = 2.72
3x3: 11.82, (9.53), 10.17, (14.94), 10.59 = 10.86
4x4: (41.46), 41.64, (50.32), 46.55, 45.95 = 44.71
5x5: 1:21.75, 1:23.99, (1:18.99), (1:33.80), 1:23.54 = 1:23.09
6x6: 2:24.85, 2:29.33, (2:20.29), (2:42.47), 2:25.78 = 2:26.65
7x7: 3:42.89, (3:37.39), 3:53.04, (4:15.00), 3:37.98 = 3:44.64 //not practicing makes you terrible
OH: (18.15), (24.20), 21.88, 20.48, 23.36 = 21.91
3bld: 35.21, 35.43, 46.02 = 35.21
2bld: 9.09, 20.88, 8.84 = 8.84
pyra: 6.70, 5.40, 5.93, (7.66), (4.47) = 6.01
mega: 1:17.92, (1:47.16), 1:13.69, (1:09.08), 1:14.53 = 1:15.38
feet: 1:07.05, (1:03.82), (2:32.09), 1:10.65, 1:09.21 = 1:08.97 //not practicing makes you faster
sq1: (34.15), 26.26, 21.80, (17.80), 23.35 = 23.80
MTS: (1:01.80), 57.06, 50.76, 49.45, (45.23) = 52.42
FMC: 34


Spoiler



x' z2
* R D' R' y' R' U L D' //cross 7/7
U L' R U R2 //F2L-1 5/12
L' U2 L' U2 L' U R U R' U2 R U2 L' //F2L-2 and 3 13/25
B U' B' //F2L-4 3/28

insert at *: F' R B R' F R B' R' 2 moves cancelled

final solution: x' z2 F' R B R' F R B' D' R' y' R' U L D' U L' R U R2 L' U2 L' U2 L' U R U R' U2 R U2 L' B U' B'
wasn't expecting this at all. I did a 12 move comm as LL initially and got 40. Then thought why not look for an insertion and found one before the first move lol. made my day.


Relays:
2-4: 53.15 //wow. pb I think.
2-5: 2:17.83
2-6: 4:52.46 //pb I think.
2-7: 9:35.16 //horrific
mini guildford: 6:00.98


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 8, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (DNF), 33.61, 35.18, 33.57, (32.25) = *34.13
5x5x5*: 2:55.56, (2:51.74), (DNF), 3:18.08, 2:53.68 = *3:02.44
7x7x7*: 8:41.47, (7:57.22), (9:03.93), 8:11.34, 9:03.15 = *8:38.66
6x6x6*: 5:25.97, 5:38.43, 6:07.06, (5:17.47), (7:37.26) = *5:43.83
4x4x4*: 1:45.73, 1:29.30, (1:45.93), 1:42.49, (1:26.38) = *1:39.17
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:47.36*; 11.29, 32.73, 2:03.32
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:59.32*; 8.20, 36.05, 1:58.36, 3:16.69
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *11:18.97*; 9.46, 32.73, 1:45.42, 2:56.79, 5:54.55
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *20.01.99*; Messed up splits: 10.36, 2:15.16
(both 3 and 4), 3:22.38, 5:56.54, 8:17.23
*3x3x3 with feet*: (1:45.09), (2:13.84), 2:01.16, 2:11.47, 2:05.96 = *2:06.20*


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2: 2.09, 2.77, 1.55, 2.76, 3.01 = 2.55 Nice. Just got a Xinghen M, dropping my times by a bit.
3x3: 9.54, 9.34, 9.19, 9.38, 9.73 = 9.42
4x4: 58.76, 55.32, 53.37, 56.95, 58.79 = 57.01
5x5: 2:22.22, 2:22.12, 2:22.18, 2:25.10, 2:25.34 = 2:23.17 Woah super consistent first 3 solves.
3x3 OH: 32.60, 29.15, 24.04, 32.91, 27.51 = 29.75 Sub-30!!!
Skewb: 6.28, 6.76, 6.19, 6.56, 6.03 = 6.34
Square-one: 18.57, 19.05, 19.14, 22.56, 20.63 = 19.60 Sub-20!!!
Pyraminx: 3.47, 5.95, 4.47, 5.05, 4.04 = 4.52
2-4 Relay: 1:03.56


----------



## martinvali (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2 : 8.05 , 8.36, (10.32), (6.56), 8.45.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2: 4.43, 4.38, 4.61, 4.36, 5.57 = 4.47
3x3: 11.78, 12.48, 13.13, 14.72, 12.12 = 12.58
4x4:
5x5
6x6
7x7
OH: 25.90, 27.59, 22.90, 25.12, 28.42 = 26.20
3BLD
Pyra: 7.79, 7.86, 10.03, 8.37, 16.77 = 8.75
Mega
Skewb: 9.49, 8.64, 17.39, 6.85, 8.17 = 8.77
Clock
Square-1: 17.92, 17.96, 14.86, 15.98, 16.80 = 16.90


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 8, 2017)

*2x2: *4.16, (5.70), 4.98, (3.21), 4.36 = *4.51
3x3:* 23.70, 24.61+, (21.42), 23.82, (33.84) = *24.05
Pyraminx: *7.92, (8.03), 7.51, (7.47), 7.57 = *7.67*


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 8, 2017)

*2x2: *5.35, 6.28, 6.34, (4.74), (6.53)* = 5.99
3x3: *14.69, (13.33), 17.14, 14.97, (19.68)* = 15.60
3x3OH: *37.61, (44.74), (36.29), 40.02, 42.84* = 40.16
Pyraminx: *(5.72), 3.99, 4.03, (3.45), 3.57* = 3.87
Square-1: *1:01.63, (50.82), (1:36.96), 1:02.16, 54.10* = 59.29
Skewb: *(15.22), (10.28), 13.86, 11.24, 14.53* = 13.21
2-3-4 Relay: 1:58.83*

I'll try to do one a day this week. I had to do all the events yesterday.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2: 3.89, (2.69), 3.78, 2.70, (4.83) = 3.46

4x4: 55.57, 58.56, (50.26), (59.22), 51,05 = 55.06


----------



## SpeezorCubing (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2: 4.70, 5.25, (6.75), (4.52), 5.66 = *5.20*
3x3: (15.06), 19.61, 20.50, (DNF), 18.59 = *19.56*
Pyra: (10.74), 7.59, (7.02), 7.62, 10.57 = *8.59*
Skewb: 4.93, (5.86), 4.68, 4.36, (4.22) = *4.65*


----------



## Rubuc (Aug 8, 2017)

*2x2*: 7.81, (8.67), 6.91, (5.60), 7.76 = *7.49
Skewb*: 14.98, (18.18), (10.47), 15.91, 17.20 = *16.03*


----------



## TCCuber (Aug 8, 2017)

2x2x2: (1.482) 2.278 2.201 1.505 (8.614+) = 1.995 Average
3x3x3: 10.380 (9.629) 11.005 (13.714) 13.556 = 11.647 Average
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 8.426 8.548+ 8.204+ = 8.204 Single (8.39 Mean)
3x3x3 With Feet 40.869 (34.637) (45.885) 39.347 41.731 = 40.649 Average
Clock: 12.456 (DNF(13.241)) 8.814 9.755 (6.335) = 10.342 Average
Pyraminx: (8.609) (3.455) 5.718 5.300 7.840+ = 6.286 Average
Square-1: (18.323) 15.739 15.044 (12.387) 15.799 = 15.527 Average


----------



## OJ Cubing (Aug 9, 2017)

5x5: 2:04.74, 2:18.57, 2:07.26, (2:01.03), (2:30.05) = 2:10.19
6x6: 5:50.35, (5:45.92), 6:06.68, (6:13.88), 6:05.76 = 6:00.93 //Damn so close to sub-6 - kept messing up G perms

2BLD: 20.59, 26.62, *18.81* = 22.01 Mo3
3BLD: 1:19.33, *1:18.71*, 1:24.96 = 1:21.00 Mo3
4BLD: 7:28.18, DNS, DNS

3x3 Feet: 2:58.66, 2:53.94, (4:01.59), 3:09.16, (2:51.16 PB) = 3:00.58 //Damn almost sub-3

2-5 Relay: 3:09.61

Megaminx: (3:31.26), 3:19.49, 2:51.35, (2:51.33), 3:14.69 = 3:08.51 //PB Ao5


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

2x2: 5.68, 5.12, (4.38), 4.91, (6.72) = 5.23
3x3: 18.05, 13.90, 25.21, 19.84,


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

2x2: 5.68, 5.12, (4.38), 4.91, (6.72) = 5.23
3x3: 18.05, 13.90, 25.21

I made a tutorial on how to compete in this competition


----------



## the super cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

*2x2: *2.37, 1.91, 2.57, 1.15, 3.78 *= 2.28

3x3: *(11.32), 10.10, 10.31, (6.89),10.78 = *10.40 *// awesome single!

*4x4: *44.14, 44.94, 29.78, 43.98+, 38.04 *= 42.05*

*6x6: 2:25.06, 

3BLD: *24.01, 23.35, DNF *= 23.35

4BLD: DNF, DNF, *6:25.74 *= 6:25.74*

*3x3 One Handed: *15.72, (19.20), (13.19), 17.46,16.08 = *16.42

Pyraminx: *2.74, 2.43, 2.85, 2.98, 6.21+ = *2.86 *// super avg

*Megaminx: *1:30.80,

*Square-1: *19.04, (22.56), (14.29), 16.43,20.11 *= 18.53

Skewb: *10.86, 6.58, 6.72, 4.56, 6.33 *= 6.54

2+3+4 Relay:* *54.51*

*2+3+4+5 Relay: 2:14.28*
*
2BLD: *11.46, 15.52, 11.52* = 11.46

MBLD: 29/30 50:15*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2017)

3x3: 15.623+, 12.513, (12.489), (16.727), 14.910 = 14.349
4x4: 50.859, 51.866, (47.561), 51.995, (57.558) = 51.573
3BLD: 4:34.314, DNF, DNF = 4:34.314


----------



## muchacho (Aug 10, 2017)

*3x3*: 17.93, (16.95), (21.94), 20.12, 18.38 = *18.81
3x3OH*: 28.57, (22.05), 24.45, 25.13, (29.05) = *26.05*


----------



## okayama (Aug 10, 2017)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 16:43.76, DNS, DNS

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNS, DNS


----------



## Aerospry (Aug 10, 2017)

2x2: 6.57, (10.85), 6.79, (6.20), 8.73+ =*7.36*
3x3: 22.80, 20.09, (16.89), 19.25, (23.35) =*20.71*
4x4: (1:10.06), 1:12.23, 1:30.02, (1:32.11), 1:15.63 =*1:19.29

*


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 11, 2017)

2x2: 8.62, (11.27), (7.35), 8.38, 8.88 = 8.63

3x3: 25.17, (21.82), 27.65, (30.23), 23.03 = 25.29


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 11, 2017)

Moonwink Cuber said:


> 2x2: 5.68, 5.12, (4.38), 4.91, (6.72) = 5.23
> 3x3: 18.05, 13.90, 25.21, 19.84,





Moonwink Cuber said:


> 2x2: 5.68, 5.12, (4.38), 4.91, (6.72) = 5.23
> 3x3: 18.05, 13.90, 25.21
> 
> I made a tutorial on how to compete in this competition


Next time, please just coin the video in the same post instead of double posting. Why does your 3x3 only have 3-4 times anyway?


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Aug 11, 2017)

3x3 : (19.73), 25.99, 29.05, (29.85), 26.79 = 27.28


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 11, 2017)

*3x3:* 14.98, (13.99), 15.22, (18.88), 14.33 = *14.85*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 12, 2017)

3x3: 11.84, 9.52, 9.72, (15.45), (9.07) = 10.36


----------



## arquillian (Aug 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 2x2: 2.09, 2.77, 1.55, 2.76, 3.01 = 2.55
> 3x3: 9.54, 9.34, 9.19, 9.38, 9.73 = 9.42
> 4x4: 58.76, 55.32, 53.37, 56.95, 58.79 = 57.01
> 5x5: 2:22.22, 2:22.12, 2:22.18, 2:25.10, 2:25.34 = 2:23.17 Woah super consistent first 3 solves.
> 2-5 Relay: 2:30.67



That 2-5 relay....doesn't look right...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

arquillian said:


> That 2-5 relay....doesn't look right...


Thats what happens with PLL skip (on 2 and 3)


----------



## arquillian (Aug 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Thats what happens with PLL skip (on 2 and 3)
> 
> Ask @Moonwink Cuber, and he will say that my F2L is definitely a lot better then my LL.


Did you skip half the 4x4 solve too? Your 2-5 relay time is only 7 seconds slower than the 5x5 average you posted


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

PM me.

And there was 4x4? I though that people always said 2-3-5? Not 2-3-4-5?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> And there was 4x4? I though that people always said 2-3-5? Not 2-3-4-5?


Are you using the competition scrambles? Did you not notice the 4x4x4 scramble in the list?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Are you using the competition scrambles? Did you not notice the 4x4x4 scramble in the list?


Can we talk in PM?

I scroll kind of fast, I probably missed them. But for everything except for relays, yes. If your wondering, I hand scrambled those.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Also, @Mike Hughey, how about I use the comp website from now on instead? I looked, and it seems like you enter the times right under the scrambles?

Also, sorry about double posting.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2017)

Please do feel free to use the competition website - it's nicer if you do. The newly revamped version should be done in the next week or so, and I will announce when that happens. But in the meantime it is still useable in its current form.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Please do feel free to use the competition website - it's nicer if you do. The newly revamped version should be done in the next week or so, and I will announce when that happens. But in the meantime it is still useable in its current form.


Okay. Thanks for understanding that this was all an accident.


----------



## xbrandationx (Aug 14, 2017)

*3x3: *(21.25), 20.18, (18.62), 19.14, 21.11 = *20.15*


----------



## Thanu Shanavas (Aug 14, 2017)

I am totally new to this site from India..And I too would like to participate in weekly competitions...but would like to know how ? is it like simply solving as per your scramble & uploading d results by myself...& how do you calculate DNF ?penality and all?


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 14, 2017)

It’s like a normal average you do in a computer. Just scramble your cube according to the scrambles given and then paste your time either here or the competition website which is speedsolving.com/competitions.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 14, 2017)

2x2: (7.31), 5.84, 5.02, (4.44), 5.17 = 5.34 // Nice and decent. Varasano/Ortega really helps 
3x3: 16.91, (17.45), 17.08, (16.15), 17.26 = 17.08 // Worst 
4x4: 1:10.98, 1:05.82, 1:06.92, (1:15.31), (54.71) = 1:07.91 // Not my best, but happy with the sub-1 single 
2x2 BLD: (DNF(36.01)[14.06]), 56.21[27.35], (36.12[18.58]) = 36.12 // Weekly comp PB 
3X3 BLD: (DNF(7:28.89)[4:34.47]), DNF(4:46.53)[3:28.70], (5:11.26[3:46.44]) = 5:11.26 // First successful BLD solve on Weekly comp  and it's my second best ever. It's just 2 seconds off my PB 
Skewb: 15.29, 12.97, 15.71, (12.36), (16.47) = 14.66 // Pretty standard. Need to work on fingertrick on Skewb 
Pyraminx: (12.77), (11.26), 11.36, 11.92, 11.98 = 11.75 // Consistency


----------



## Alea (Aug 14, 2017)

*2x2:* 6.01, 5.71, 7.65, (4.90), (10.31) => *6.46
3x3:* 20.05, (13.45), 15.01, (22.65), 15.32=>*19.87
4x4:* 1:14.11, 1:21.24, 1:28.02, (1:13.42), (1:37.27)=> *1:21.30
5x5:* (2:03.07), 2:19.87, 2:18.56, 2:24.74, (2:25.52)=>* 2:21.06
6x6:* 4:32.19, 4:24.42, (4:46.40), (4:13.27), 4:39.84=>* 4:32.15 
7x7:* (7:29.59), 7:13.33, 6:19.59, (6:11.10), 6:36.99=> *6:43.31
OH:* 29.69, (37.36), (23.66), 28.86, 32.33=> *30.30
Mega:* (1:47.18), 1:59.62, (2:07.10), 2:02.17, 1:50.05=> *1:57.28
Pyra:* 9.57, (6.81), (10.52), 6.97, 9.99=>* 8.85
SQ-1:* 1:02.54, (1:17.67), (37.03), 1:11.73, 57.18=>*1:03.52
Skewb:* 11.46, (8.51), (18.77), 10.53, 11.66=> *11.22*


----------



## guusrs (Aug 14, 2017)

FMC: 26


Spoiler



R2 B D2 L' U R' U' L U R2 U D' F B' D2 F' D' B2 D F D' F2 U' F' U' L2 (26)

explanation
eo: R2 B D2 @ U R (5)
NB. R2 was an inserted move 
2x2x3+eo: U D' F B' D B2 F' (11)
4corners: F' U' F' U' L2 (16)
at @ insert L' U R' U' L U R U' (3 moves cancel)
at & insert B2 D F' D' B2 D F D' (3 moves cancel)


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 14, 2017)

Square-1: 8.32, 14.58, 9.93, 9.14, 10.18 = 9.75

Pretty bad for scrambles, same PBL on 2 and 5


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 14, 2017)

2x2x2: (5.86), 4.91, (3.93), 4.30, 5.82-> 5.01
3x3x3: 14.80, 14.85, (14.03), (19.79), 18.25-> 15.97
4x4x4: (1:07.17), 1:16.27, 1:24.54, 1:23.68, (1:25.17)-> 1:21.50
5x5x5: 2:19.54, 2:18.10, (2:14.88), (2:29.02), 2:15.33-> 2:17.66
2x2x2BLD: DNF, 1:44.01, 1:19.11-> 1:19.11
3x3x3BLD: DNF, 3:45.00, DNF-> 3:45.00
3x3x3OH: 30.78, 32.62, (33.62), 27.86, (25.93)-> 30.42
3x3 MTS: 1:25.70, (1:45.70), (1:10.53), 1:16.03, 1:32.11-> 1:24.61
234-> 1:51.59
sq-1: 47.12, 52.82, 55.01, (45.81), (58.80)-> 51.65
skewb: 12.15, 10.17, (12.78), 9.23, (9.00)-> 10.52
FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



Solution: B2 U2 R' U' R U R D B U B' D' B U' R' L B' U L' B2 U F' D B D' F' D B L' B

on inverse:
B' L B2 * D' F2 //2x2x2
U' B2 L U' B L' //2x2x3
R ** B' R' //pseudo f2l-1
U' R' U R U2 B2 //all but 4 corners

insertions: * B D' F D B' D' F' D (4 moves canceled)
** U B' D B U' B' D' B (2 moves canceled)


----------



## sqAree (Aug 15, 2017)

*OH:* 19.40, (22.53), 19.91, (19.00), 21.49 = *20.27*


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 15, 2017)

3x3x3: 13.41, (11.66), (14.67), 14.10, 14.63 = 14.05 bleh out of practice. been drilling my zblls, not focusing on solving
Megaminx: 1:07.50, 1:16.28, (1:23.29), (1:06.44), 1:15.14 = 1:12.98 bleh need more practice


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2017)

Results week 32: very very close at the top, congrats to Sean, arquillian and Eric L

*2x2x2*(56)

 1.54 WACWCA
 1.83 Sean Hartman
 1.86 Isaac Lai
 1.99 TCCuber
 2.03 Eric Lentzon
 2.17 JustinTimeCuber
 2.19 applezfall
 2.28 the super cuber
 2.54 Competition Cuber
 2.72 arquillian
 2.84 cuberkid10
 3.27 FastCubeMaster
 3.46 AidanNoogie
 3.87 pjk
 3.93 Michael DeLaRosa
 3.94 DGCubes
 4.28 MASTERMIND2368
 4.44 obelisk477
 4.47 TheRubiksCombo
 4.50 Dale Nash
 4.62 [email protected]
 4.85 Ghost Cuber
 5.01 Bogdan
 5.07 LegendaryMJS
 5.12 ELRyan
 5.15 weatherman223
 5.20 SpeezorCubing
 5.24 Moonwink Cuber
 5.27 T1_M0
 5.29 Corner Twist Cubing
 5.34 GarethBert11
 5.35 LostGent
 5.39 Keroma12
 5.44 Kian
 5.64 TasseRasse
 5.68 username...
 5.80 Kenneth Svendson
 5.87 typeman5
 5.99 CornerCutter
 6.02 The Blockhead
 6.13 h2f
 6.46 Alea
 6.69 Killernerd24
 6.82 Bubbagrub
 6.84 [email protected]
 7.00 Mike Hughey
 7.16 NoProblemCubing
 7.17 unearth
 7.36 Aerospry
 7.42 theos
 7.49 Rubuc
 8.29 martinvali
 8.63 greentgoatgal
 10.77 RyuKagamine
 11.69 Jacck
 15.12 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(62)

 9.13 cuberkid10
 9.14 Eric Lentzon
 9.42 Isaac Lai
 9.42 Competition Cuber
 9.67 Sean Hartman
 9.91 FastCubeMaster
 10.27 the super cuber
 10.36 SolveThatCube
 10.39 JustinTimeCuber
 10.86 arquillian
 11.32 qaz
 11.64 TCCuber
 11.77 DGCubes
 11.85 Keroma12
 12.39 typeman5
 12.46 LostGent
 12.58 TheRubiksCombo
 13.04 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.14 applezfall
 13.46 Kian
 13.74 obelisk477
 13.91 YoAkshYo
 14.05 GenTheThief
 14.35 Ordway Persyn
 14.84 willtri4
 15.54 Killernerd24
 15.60 CornerCutter
 15.97 MASTERMIND2368
 15.97 Bogdan
 16.23 T1_M0
 16.39 Kenneth Svendson
 16.48 LegendaryMJS
 16.59 TasseRasse
 16.79 Alea
 17.08 GarethBert11
 17.16 [email protected]
 17.53 Corner Twist Cubing
 18.35 h2f
 18.81 muchacho
 19.57 SpeezorCubing
 20.01 weatherman223
 20.14 xbrandationx
 20.26 NoProblemCubing
 20.71 Aerospry
 21.03 Moonwink Cuber
 22.16 username...
 22.35 Ghost Cuber
 22.71 Bubbagrub
 22.81 kprox1994
 23.07 ELRyan
 23.23 Mike Hughey
 24.04 Dale Nash
 24.09 The Blockhead
 24.20 unearth
 25.28 greentgoatgal
 26.53 theos
 27.28 Aaditya Sikder
 27.90 RyuKagamine
 31.65 [email protected]
 33.23 MatsBergsten
 34.12 One Wheel
 36.45 Jacck
*4x4x4*(37)

 34.08 cuberkid10
 34.95 Eric Lentzon
 39.28 Isaac Lai
 40.26 FastCubeMaster
 40.48 Sean Hartman
 42.05 the super cuber
 44.71 arquillian
 47.68 Michael DeLaRosa
 50.90 SirAD
 51.25 JustinTimeCuber
 51.51 Keroma12
 51.57 Ordway Persyn
 56.40 AidanNoogie
 56.79 Kian
 57.01 Competition Cuber
 57.92 obelisk477
 57.94 Killernerd24
 58.89 typeman5
 1:03.52 LegendaryMJS
 1:07.91 GarethBert11
 1:12.45 T1_M0
 1:13.13 The Blockhead
 1:14.13 h2f
 1:17.52 TasseRasse
 1:18.60 Bubbagrub
 1:18.84 applezfall
 1:19.29 Aerospry
 1:19.99 MASTERMIND2368
 1:21.12 Alea
 1:21.50 Bogdan
 1:26.62 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:38.02 Mike Hughey
 1:39.17 One Wheel
 1:41.47 [email protected]
 1:48.99 RyuKagamine
 1:52.00 theos
 2:04.88 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(24)

 1:12.99 cuberkid10
 1:14.04 Eric Lentzon
 1:16.73 Isaac Lai
 1:21.08 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:21.16 Sean Hartman
 1:23.09 arquillian
 1:24.11 FastCubeMaster
 1:34.30 Keroma12
 1:34.45 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:42.52 Killernerd24
 1:48.32 Kian
 1:54.00 obelisk477
 2:10.19 OJ Cubing
 2:17.66 Bogdan
 2:18.37 The Blockhead
 2:21.06 Alea
 2:23.17 Competition Cuber
 2:27.87 TasseRasse
 2:33.28 T1_M0
 2:45.95 Mike Hughey
 3:02.44 One Wheel
 3:49.41 MatsBergsten
 3:50.85 theos
 3:53.83 RyuKagamine
*6x6x6*(19)

 2:26.65 arquillian
 2:34.38 Eric Lentzon
 2:49.21 cuberkid10
 2:51.54 Sean Hartman
 2:52.33 Keroma12
 3:22.92 Michael DeLaRosa
 4:06.25 Kian
 4:12.42 username...
 4:13.24 obelisk477
 4:32.15 Alea
 4:55.20 The Blockhead
 5:18.39 RyuKagamine
 5:18.98 T1_M0
 5:31.70 TasseRasse
 5:35.51 Mike Hughey
 5:43.82 One Wheel
 6:00.93 OJ Cubing
 8:22.58 MatsBergsten
 DNF the super cuber
*7x7x7*(15)

 3:26.37 Eric Lentzon
 3:44.64 arquillian
 4:14.73 Sean Hartman
 4:15.52 Keroma12
 6:17.82 Kian
 6:43.30 Alea
 7:28.96 The Blockhead
 7:34.39 RyuKagamine
 7:49.63 Mike Hughey
 8:38.65 One Wheel
11:40.52 MatsBergsten
 DNF TasseRasse
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF obelisk477
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3 one handed*(38)

 15.19 Eric Lentzon
 16.35 Isaac Lai
 16.53 the super cuber
 18.33 qaz
 18.74 cuberkid10
 18.86 typeman5
 19.26 Sean Hartman
 20.27 sqAree
 20.74 FastCubeMaster
 21.91 arquillian
 22.34 Michael DeLaRosa
 22.47 YoAkshYo
 24.19 DGCubes
 25.16 JustinTimeCuber
 25.43 Kian
 26.05 muchacho
 26.20 TheRubiksCombo
 27.31 MASTERMIND2368
 28.36 Keroma12
 29.37 NoProblemCubing
 29.75 Competition Cuber
 30.29 Alea
 30.42 Bogdan
 32.55 applezfall
 32.69 Killernerd24
 35.90 LegendaryMJS
 35.90 TasseRasse
 38.44 obelisk477
 38.83 T1_M0
 39.38 Bubbagrub
 40.16 CornerCutter
 42.14 h2f
 45.11 RyuKagamine
 55.00 Mike Hughey
 55.06 username...
 1:00.88 The Blockhead
 1:01.67 Ghost Cuber
 1:06.77 [email protected]
*3x3 with feet*(9)

 40.64 TCCuber
 1:08.97 arquillian
 1:18.01 Bubbagrub
 1:58.65 T1_M0
 2:06.20 One Wheel
 3:00.59 OJ Cubing
 3:18.46 RyuKagamine
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(23)

 5.14 Eric Lentzon
 5.63 WACWCA
 8.20 TCCuber
 8.35 Isaac Lai
 8.84 arquillian
 10.68 applezfall
 10.85 Sean Hartman
 11.46 the super cuber
 18.81 OJ Cubing
 22.01 DGCubes
 23.73 Mike Hughey
 25.35 T1_M0
 26.33 h2f
 26.34 MatsBergsten
 29.92 [email protected]
 36.12 GarethBert11
 41.52 Bubbagrub
 1:03.38 Jacck
 1:14.04 username...
 1:19.11 Bogdan
 1:23.87 JustinTimeCuber
 1:24.33 RyuKagamine
 DNF TasseRasse
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 23.35 the super cuber
 35.21 arquillian
 52.89 Eric Lentzon
 53.38 h2f
 1:18.10 DGCubes
 1:18.71 OJ Cubing
 1:21.22 MatsBergsten
 1:32.52 Mike Hughey
 1:32.73 obelisk477
 1:35.00 T1_M0
 2:05.42 YoAkshYo
 3:38.13 Jacck
 3:45.00 Bogdan
 4:11.51 RyuKagamine
 4:34.31 Ordway Persyn
 5:11.26 GarethBert11
 DNF Sean Hartman
 DNF weatherman223
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF cuberkid10
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:12.19 h2f
 6:25.74 the super cuber
 7:17.25 Mike Hughey
 7:28.18 OJ Cubing
 8:07.46 MatsBergsten
16:13.44 Jacck
16:43.76 okayama
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 9:20.08 Keroma12
15:09.43 MatsBergsten
17:43.25 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

29/30 (50:15)  the super cuber
13/14 (42:35)  Killernerd24
5/5 (15:48)  MatsBergsten
10/17 (58:45)  T1_M0
2/2 ( 6:18)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (17:30)  RyuKagamine
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 52.42 arquillian
 1:14.85 Isaac Lai
 1:24.61 Bogdan
 1:30.71 MatsBergsten
 1:35.81 Mike Hughey
 2:27.89 applezfall
 DNF T1_M0
*2-3-4 Relay*(30)

 47.75 cuberkid10
 49.08 Isaac Lai
 53.15 arquillian
 54.51 the super cuber
 56.73 Sean Hartman
 58.41 Eric Lentzon
 59.16 FastCubeMaster
 1:03.56 Competition Cuber
 1:11.12 Keroma12
 1:15.29 Michael DeLaRosa
 1:18.56 JustinTimeCuber
 1:23.94 obelisk477
 1:25.10 Kian
 1:27.98 Killernerd24
 1:33.76 LegendaryMJS
 1:35.92 Kenneth Svendson
 1:42.58 h2f
 1:49.54 TasseRasse
 1:51.04 The Blockhead
 1:51.59 Bogdan
 1:58.83 CornerCutter
 2:00.92 applezfall
 2:02.18 Bubbagrub
 2:07.40 Mike Hughey
 2:18.39 [email protected]
 2:32.14 RyuKagamine
 2:44.21 theos
 2:47.36 One Wheel
 3:03.94 MatsBergsten
 3:37.64 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:03.33 cuberkid10
 2:07.83 Sean Hartman
 2:08.68 Isaac Lai
 2:14.28 the super cuber
 2:16.33 Eric Lentzon
 2:17.83 arquillian
 2:38.68 FastCubeMaster
 2:39.69 Keroma12
 3:05.57 Michael DeLaRosa
 3:09.61 OJ Cubing
 3:34.88 Kenneth Svendson
 3:58.21 obelisk477
 4:09.45 The Blockhead
 4:32.83 Mike Hughey
 5:40.51 RyuKagamine
 5:59.32 One Wheel
 6:12.34 theos
 6:17.42 Bubbagrub
 7:15.41 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(10)

 4:52.46 arquillian
 5:14.29 Sean Hartman
 5:25.03 Keroma12
 7:48.18 obelisk477
 8:47.19 The Blockhead
 9:24.49 Kenneth Svendson
 9:54.56 Mike Hughey
10:32.99 T1_M0
11:18.97 One Wheel
11:52.89 RyuKagamine
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)

 9:35.16 arquillian
 9:54.98 Sean Hartman
10:37.55 Keroma12
14:45.72 The Blockhead
16:29.18 Kenneth Svendson
17:56.85 Mike Hughey
18:19.17 RyuKagamine
20:01.99 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(7)

 4:00.56 cuberkid10
 5:25.22 Sean Hartman
 6:00.98 arquillian
 8:42.84 The Blockhead
12:10.08 Mike Hughey
12:16.88 RyuKagamine
15:05.77 Jacck
*Kilominx*(3)

 23.62 WACWCA
 1:02.52 The Blockhead
 2:21.58 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(34)

 4.16 WACWCA
 4.61 Isaac Lai
 4.66 SpeezorCubing
 4.92 Sean Hartman
 5.77 DGCubes
 6.34 Competition Cuber
 6.38 cuberkid10
 6.54 the super cuber
 8.43 Ghost Cuber
 8.77 TheRubiksCombo
 9.12 Eric Lentzon
 9.27 T1_M0
 9.32 applezfall
 9.70 Bubbagrub
 10.25 weatherman223
 10.52 Bogdan
 10.81 [email protected]
 10.94 FastCubeMaster
 11.18 The Blockhead
 11.19 JustinTimeCuber
 11.22 Alea
 11.99 [email protected]
 12.01 TasseRasse
 13.21 CornerCutter
 14.66 GarethBert11
 16.03 Rubuc
 16.40 theos
 16.91 NoProblemCubing
 19.03 LegendaryMJS
 21.08 RyuKagamine
 21.44 Keroma12
 22.50 Mike Hughey
 23.36 Jacck
 27.38 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(11)

 7.40 qaz
 10.34 TCCuber
 11.12 cuberkid10
 13.66 Sean Hartman
 16.70 RyuKagamine
 21.49 Michael DeLaRosa
 23.14 The Blockhead
 23.90 Bubbagrub
 24.61 Mike Hughey
 25.27 JustinTimeCuber
 31.41 Jacck
*Pyraminx*(32)

 2.86 the super cuber
 2.91 Eric Lentzon
 3.55 DGCubes
 3.86 CornerCutter
 4.22 NoProblemCubing
 4.52 Competition Cuber
 4.63 Ghost Cuber
 4.81 applezfall
 4.98 Isaac Lai
 5.16 Sean Hartman
 5.55 cuberkid10
 5.57 T1_M0
 6.01 arquillian
 6.26 qaz
 6.28 TCCuber
 6.48 YoAkshYo
 7.67 Dale Nash
 8.59 SpeezorCubing
 8.75 TheRubiksCombo
 8.75 TasseRasse
 8.84 Alea
 9.11 JustinTimeCuber
 9.35 Keroma12
 9.64 Michael DeLaRosa
 10.10 [email protected]
 10.18 LegendaryMJS
 11.75 GarethBert11
 11.82 The Blockhead
 11.82 Kian
 16.34 RyuKagamine
 17.11 Jacck
 19.27 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(17)

 45.41 Eric Lentzon
 55.75 Isaac Lai
 1:04.94 cuberkid10
 1:12.97 GenTheThief
 1:15.38 arquillian
 1:33.22 Sean Hartman
 1:57.28 Alea
 2:05.71 Keroma12
 2:13.84 The Blockhead
 2:20.01 applezfall
 2:37.68 T1_M0
 2:49.30 TasseRasse
 3:02.96 RyuKagamine
 3:08.51 OJ Cubing
 3:41.98 Mike Hughey
 3:57.19 theos
 DNF the super cuber
*Square-1*(26)

 9.75 1973486
 13.25 Isaac Lai
 13.27 cuberkid10
 15.52 TCCuber
 16.90 TheRubiksCombo
 18.00 the super cuber
 19.01 Eric Lentzon
 19.02 DGCubes
 19.44 Sean Hartman
 19.61 Competition Cuber
 23.80 arquillian
 25.75 FastCubeMaster
 30.82 applezfall
 35.19 Keroma12
 39.96 JustinTimeCuber
 44.71 Bubbagrub
 48.83 Ghost Cuber
 49.95 h2f
 51.17 TasseRasse
 51.65 Bogdan
 51.83 Mike Hughey
 53.47 The Blockhead
 56.67 RyuKagamine
 59.30 CornerCutter
 1:03.82 Alea
 1:28.23 Jacck
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

26 guusrs
27 Jacck
30 qaz
30 jaysammey777
30 Bogdan
32 Bubbagrub
33 theos
33 h2f
34 arquillian
35 Mike Hughey
37 applezfall
37 DGCubes
37 username...
55 RyuKagamine
85 The Blockhead

*Contest results*

473 Sean Hartman
471 arquillian
471 Eric Lentzon
439 cuberkid10
423 the super cuber
419 Isaac Lai
320 Keroma12
281 FastCubeMaster
280 Competition Cuber
280 Mike Hughey
273 T1_M0
267 applezfall
265 DGCubes
255 Michael DeLaRosa
248 JustinTimeCuber
230 obelisk477
225 The Blockhead
218 Bogdan
209 Kian
205 TCCuber
194 TasseRasse
184 RyuKagamine
183 TheRubiksCombo
180 Alea
175 h2f
169 Killernerd24
168 Bubbagrub
162 MatsBergsten
151 qaz
143 LegendaryMJS
133 CornerCutter
133 typeman5
131 Ghost Cuber
123 WACWCA
121 GarethBert11
119 MASTERMIND2368
118 [email protected]
109 YoAkshYo
108 SpeezorCubing
105 OJ Cubing
104 Kenneth Svendson
98 Jacck
96 NoProblemCubing
92 username...
83 Ordway Persyn
80 weatherman223
79 One Wheel
78 theos
77 LostGent
75 AidanNoogie
71 Dale Nash
69 Corner Twist Cubing
61 GenTheThief
58 SolveThatCube
54 muchacho
52 Moonwink Cuber
50 ELRyan
47 Aerospry
47 [email protected]
45 pjk
41 willtri4
35 sqAree
33 SirAD
30 1973486
26 Tommy Kiprillis
25 guusrs
24 xbrandationx
23 jaysammey777
23 unearth
18 Rubuc
17 greentgoatgal
17 kprox1994
10 okayama
9 Aaditya Sikder
7 martinvali


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 15, 2017)

Could you add Square-1 for me please.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2017)

And do close this contest we have thecubicle.us Gift Card Lottery.
Here we go, 75 competitors ... the machine chooses number 69, lookup:
that is *unearth! *Congratulations!

@CornerCutter: done!


----------



## arquillian (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh dear. Nice one, Sean and Eric.
I'll make sure I do 4bld 5bld mbld next time hahahaha


----------



## Sean Hartman (Aug 15, 2017)

arquillian said:


> Oh dear. Nice one, Sean and Eric.
> I'll make sure I do 4bld 5bld mbld next time hahahaha


I was surprised to see that I was in first this week (at least if there are no errors or anything) as I competed in 5 less events than last week and got a much higher score last week.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 15, 2017)

I was competing in 3x3 BLD and 2-3-4. But my result is not shown.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 16, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> I was competing in 3x3 BLD and 2-3-4. But my result is not shown.


Hi, sorry. Your 3bld had a little too many parentheses for the program to get it.
I added it now. But your 2-3-4 relay I cannot find?


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 16, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hi, sorry. Your 3bld had a little too many parentheses for the program to get it.
> I added it now. But your 2-3-4 relay I cannot find?


Thanks for that. I just realized I don't compete in 2-3-4 this week lol


----------



## arquillian (Aug 16, 2017)

Sean Hartman said:


> I was surprised to see that I was in first this week (at least if there are no errors or anything) as I competed in 5 less events than last week and got a much higher score last week.


I was almost 600 points last week lol 
More competitors I guess


----------

